# time to get back into it!



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

hi there,

as the title suggests, i used to train and really enjoyed it. i trained for around 3-4 years with some short breaks during that time due to one thing or another..

long story short, i want to get back into it, only i dont have alot of free time anymore cos ive got a missus and a kid due in july time. ill be looking for advice on diet, supps, and trainin tips to keep me on the straight and narrow.

ive been watching this forum and now decided that its time to start posting  so hopefully speak to you soon!

Gav


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome mate:welcome:


----------



## Oakleyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Erol20,

Happy to help fella, we all need some good advice every now and then. good luck!!


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

hi and cheers!

ive just put a journal up which i will be updating about every 1-2 months to let u all know how im gettin on.

im quite interested in cal's FB WO so im currently trying to find that


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MC mate...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome back to the game mate!


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

cheers, its good to be back 

i never knew that there were forums like MC lol i probably wouldnt have quit before if id had a community like this


----------

